# GoldBlatt Banjo!



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you seen this GoldBlatt banjo?
Looks kind of neat. Kind of expensive, though. I think I want one just because I don't have one made out of Lexan.:blink:
http://www.walltools.com/goldblatt-mudbud-drywall-banjo.html


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya I've seen that one and have always like that it's see through like that.
Because I figured you could watch your levels go down and know when you needed topping up.
But I'm pretty sure the mud will always just stick to the sides and you wouldn't be able to see through it anyways...I don't know.
It would be interesting to try out.
I like the look.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bet you are right, PT. Wonder how long the blade would stay sharp for cutting the tape. Just kind of neat being clear. Columbia could make a clear taper. For that matter Tape Tech could make a clear bazooka, too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Bet you are right, PT. Wonder how long the blade would stay sharp for cutting the tape. Just kind of neat being clear. Columbia could make a clear taper. For that matter Tape Tech could make a clear bazooka, too.


Oh that would be so awesome to have a clear zook:thumbup:









Oh, and that banjo looks nice too, 2bjr said he may buy one, just for the heck of it,,,, not the clear one though,,,,,, just trying to stay on topic for a change...... Banjo's


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh that would be so awesome to have a clear zook:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe....what I just read....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I can't believe....what I just read....


What, that 2bjr would buy a banjo,,,,,,, of coarse he would,, he's a dumb arse:whistling2::jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> What, that 2bjr would buy a banjo,,,,,,, of coarse he would,, he's a dumb arse:whistling2::jester:


A dumb arse under your supervision! 
I'm surprised you would let something like that slide :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> A dumb arse under your supervision!
> I'm surprised you would let something like that slide :blink:


it's ok, he's good at lifting heavy things:whistling2:

Plus dumb ares's boss is a smart arse:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> it's ok, he's good at lifting heavy things:whistling2:
> 
> Plus dumb ares's boss is a smart arse:thumbsup:


Very true. 
Good planning :thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Bet you are right, PT. Wonder how long the blade would stay sharp for cutting the tape. Just kind of neat being clear. Columbia could make a clear taper. For that matter Tape Tech could make a clear bazooka, too.


 Tim,, the blade looks to be serated, so I think it would hold up fine, or as long as the life of the banjo itself. Not sure about the design looks to be abit more bulky. I love my old goldblatt and it is time for me to tune it up , needs new clasp .


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> Tim,, the blade looks to be serated, so I think it would hold up fine, or as long as the life of the banjo itself. Not sure about the design looks to be abit more bulky. I love my old goldblatt and it is time for me to tune it up , needs new clasp .


Ya, I find it looks bulky too...
Might be awkward to handle..


----------

